# TESLA SERVICE CENTER IN JACKSONVILLE FL. IS RIPPING ME OFF



## rdpar80 (3 mo ago)

So our $100,000.00 2019 Tesla X dies at the super charger in Gainesville, Fl. . They tell us it needs a new HV battery. The car has 47,000 miles on it. OK, stuff happens, it's under warranty. They get us an Uber home , 14 miles away. They tow the car to Jacksonville , fl. 82miles away. They secure us a rental car, because they don't have a loaner available. The nearest rental place is 14miles from our home. After a 4 weeks they notify us that they now have a loaner and that we have to return the rental car. Well that's cool, but Jacksonville is 82 miles away and a solid 2 hour drive from our house. I should mention here that there were no issues with the rental car. Soooo we drive the rental to Jacksonville Friday to pick up a 7 year old Tesla S. Sunday on her way to Gainesville the passenger rear wheel came loose and almost caused an accident at 50 miles an hour. She fought with the car just long enough to pull over off the road. Roadside assistance got there 1.5 hours later and towed the car to Jacksonville. Now here it is Monday, the day after, 24 hours. Actually maybe 5 hours into the work day at the service center , and they apparently had the time to "apparently inspect the car". Now they send us an estimate of $1770,00. We are being blamed and charged for the negligence of the Tesla team to fail to recognize that the real wheel wheel bearing was faulty. Could have killed my wife. ELON MUSK THIS AIN'T RIGHT. My car still sits in the Jacksonville lot untouched for a month and yet the freakin loaner gets inspected in less than 24 hours after arrival. They told us that it is our responsibility to inspect the car before we accept it, which we did. However, we forgot to put it on a lift to inspect all the wheel bearings , electric motors , steering mechanisms,etc etc etc. Ya know, if my gas car had ANY problem whatsoever, no matter where I am, it's a 15minute drive to get real service, not 2 freakin hours. GET MORE SERVICE CENTERS AND MORE COMPITANT, PEOPLE FRIENDLY PEOPLE,AND MORE SUPER CHARGERS . END of rant and thanks for the F$%^ing Tesla.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Unfortunately Tesla is not in the customer service business (like real car dealers are).


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

With Tesla, you can't always accept their first answer. Even though it's hugely inconvenient for you, you need to put yourself face-to-face with a manager and explain your situation. Unless, of course, your inconvenience is worth more than $1770.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Sorry to hear you are dealing with that. I had an Audi when I was at University of Florida and when I had an issue it too was towed to Jacksonville as the closest dealership. While this was a while ago, the big difference is that the Audi dealership called me numerous times to keep me in the loop.

Tesla has an affinity for bad service and each time someone experiences this they’ve likely purchased their last Tesla. I don’t think they care / it hasn’t hurt them enough yet to actually do something about. Eventually though, they’ll lose enough customers that they will realize this is a problem. The cult-like worship of Elon won’t be enough to appease people that are genuinely pissed off.

To want to charge you for their faulty loaner car is the cherry on top. Once we sell my wife’s Model 3 (she’s trying to figure out what she wants), we will be done with the brand altogether.


----------



## Major Victory (Oct 25, 2018)

Sorry for all of your hassle but consider taking a long ride down the west coast of FL toward Ft. Myers and your perspective on everything will change. Mindful, forgiving, grateful.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Florida has not nearly enough service centers, and they're all overloaded. They handle the strain with varying levels of professionalism, some of them worse than others.

A wheel bearing shouldn't cost $1700 though - what else are they doing?


----------



## rdpar80 (3 mo ago)

Thanks for that. Our hearts go out to those poor folks for sure. Both my wife and I are genuinely greatful for our great lives, however, when injustice slaps you in the face my friend, one must at least try to fight ones way through to make it right.


----------



## rdpar80 (3 mo ago)

Yes, more service centers are needed badly as well as super chargers.
They are replacing a plethora of parts see attached. Also , do you know,of a way we can transfer our car to a different service center, will they let us do that and send all the diagnostic info on the car with it. We have had much better experiences at the Tampa service center. That's p we obably a dumb question


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Try Sarasota, that service center might be less busy: Sarasota | Tesla


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Major Victory said:


> Sorry for all of your hassle but consider taking a long ride down the west coast of FL toward Ft. Myers and your perspective on everything will change. Mindful, forgiving, grateful.


To be honest I never understand logic like this. There will always be something worse in the world. No doubt our neighbors in southwest Florida have experienced a direct hit from a top 5 worst ever hurricane, but how is that relevant to bad service and a cherry on top for a bill for a flawed loan car? It’s ok for things to be wrong in our individual lives while bigger things are wrong elsewhere.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> To be honest I never understand logic like this. There will always be something worse in the world. No doubt our neighbors in southwest Florida have experienced a direct hit from a top 5 worst ever hurricane, but how is that relevant to bad service and a cherry on top for a bill for a flawed loan car? It’s ok for things to be wrong in our individual lives while bigger things are wrong elsewhere.


Thank you for finding the words I couldn’t.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> To be honest I never understand logic like this. There will always be something worse in the world. No doubt our neighbors in southwest Florida have experienced a direct hit from a top 5 worst ever hurricane, but how is that relevant to bad service and a cherry on top for a bill for a flawed loan car? It’s ok for things to be wrong in our individual lives while bigger things are wrong elsewhere.


This is some kind of bizzare thing that a lot of people do now, that if you complain at all about some kind of lack of service of failure of service, it makes you ungrateful that they're giving you something that not everyone in the world is allowed to have access to. Except that only works if you get it _for free_. It's completely wrong when you have to pay for it, and then you're not allowed to complain when it goes wrong.

In short, whoever said that: Send me a free Tesla. I promise I will never complain about service at all for the car's entire lifetime.


----------

